# Average cost of hemming



## Jennifer (Apr 18, 2007)

i need to get a lot of my pants hemmed (average is too short and long is too long :bs and i've never done it before, so i'm not sure how much it costs. my town is very expensive with everything, so i'm afraid i'll get charged too much. that's why i wanna make sure.

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 18, 2007)

a *simple *hem should cost you $20 at a mall alterations shop, maybe even a little less at the local drycleaners- but only trust the dry cleaner to do a good job if they do a great job drycleaning your clothes... if it's someone you end up going to a lot, then they should start cutting you a break.

I am a shorty, so I have to get EVERYTHIG hemmed. I used to do it all myself, but it's just easier nowadays to have someone else do them, plus I can usually drop them off in the morning and have them by lunch.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 18, 2007)

wow! that is so expensive compared to some of the places I've seen here. Where I come from, it's probably anywhere between $8 and $30 if I'm honest. My mum does it for family friends, but she just charges people what she thinks they can pay.

I know this makes me sound like someone's mum but it's really not that hard to learn to do yourself, and it works out SO much cheaper that way. That being said, I just get my mum to do it, so don't listen to me! :laughs:


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 18, 2007)

It is true- cheaper to do it yourself. BUT there is the opportunity cost. That's why I have had to start going to a tailor. I don't have the time anymore. When I was younger, sure, but nowadays, that is all valuable time I am not wasting by doing it myself.

It's all about what you are willing to spend- your money or your time.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 18, 2007)

Here it's $6 Canadian. I've seen it as high as $9 here.


----------



## SherryAnn (Apr 18, 2007)

Too bad you don't live near me or I would do it for you for free!!!!! It is very easy to do. I would even suggest that you get a pair of inexpensive pants at the thrift store (even kid pants would work) and a needle, thread, and scissors and try it! That is a tutorial I should post, isn't it? LOL


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 18, 2007)

i live in a very overpriced town i see, hehehe


----------



## Ashley (Apr 18, 2007)

I can't do anything myself! Plus I like how they can use the original hem of my jeans so it looks normal..I'm pretty sure I can't even thread a needle.


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2007)

i would think around $8-20


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for the replies!

$20?!?!?! i was thinking $10!


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 19, 2007)

A normal hem costs about $7. A jean hem (it looks as if it was never hemmed is about $14). And a cuff hem is almost $20. And it depends on what store you go to. If you go to the ones at the mall, it will be expensive. If you go to the drycleaners (usually they offer hemming services), it's a little bit cheaper.


----------

